# Information on Loaded Witchita by Yoder?



## mquick74 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey all - been trying to decide what my next smoker will be, but I cannot find much in the way of feedback for the Loaded Witchita from Yoder.  Anyone used one of these or know someone who has?  I would like to know if it should be on my short list of where to go next with smoking:  offset, ceramic, pellet, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have one but try the search bar at the top of any page. Also check the reviews.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mquick74 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks - unfortunately I haven't been able to find much written about it on here so I was hoping someone out there may have a bit more insight.  Appreciate the help!!


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 8, 2015)

I know your post is a few months old but I thought I'd post this in case it helps anyone else who might have the same questions. I have seen the loaded Wichita in person but don't know anyone who owns one. Our local bbq store has one on the floor and I have drooled over it many times. If I was going to buy a new smoker and the price was within the range I was planning to spend this one would probably be it. I have not looked at any other smokers recently. I did before I purchased my OK Joe longhorn though. I'm still a rookie and before I make the jump on anything I choose to do I like to get my feet wet and spend less until I know if the hobby or whatever is something I'm going to pursue and can justify the outlay. I digress though. The Wichita is a very heavy well built smoker. By well built I mean the welds are pristine. The fit is excellent. It appears to be constructed like you would expect a smoker in this price range regardless of brand. I don't know if this helps you or anyone else.


----------



## paulthewall (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a loaded Wichita and love it, let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 17, 2015)

Paul I'm jealous!! It's a very nice well built unit. As are most of the name brand offset smokers. I just don't have to walk past any others as I enter my bbq store. Ha!


----------



## paulthewall (Apr 17, 2015)

Chief, funny story. I've in Cleveland Ohio, not known for it bbq. I had wanted a Yoder for years, but there are no distributors out here, and the shipping was several hundred bucks. Last spring a dude I know did NCAA March madness squares, and I won the final game. so thanks to the good people of UConn last year, my winnings paid for the shipping. Love the Yoder stickburner, though the pellet smokers seem to be very popular, there is nothing like bbq from a wood fire. Due to its great construction, you dont need to tend the fire as much as with cheap smokers. Great product.


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 17, 2015)

What luck!!


----------



## gburg tyrell (Apr 30, 2015)

My wife bought be a loaded Wichita for Christmas last year...love it! We had some ordering issues that kind of got brushed under the rug by the company she got it from. But as far as the smoker it is freaking awesome


----------



## mikesys (Aug 11, 2015)

The loaded Wichita is a great smoker, I just did 3 pork butts last week.  It keeps temp like a champ,the more i use it the better everything tastes. Its like a cast iron skillet, it will last a long long time and gets better after every use. 

Everyone enjoyed the results.


----------



## hudson views (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the loaded Wichita bought Sept 2013 and is a great smoker!  I use it all year round for pork shoulder, salmon.  I feel it is worth the money since I don't like to " buy twice"  It is 1/4 inch steel and will last a lot longer than any smoker from lowes home depot etc.  It weighs around 650 lbs so don't have to worry about it walking away.   The cheyene can probably get the job done and save you around $1,000, if you are looking for a less expensive option.  I saw a clip on youtube showing a new loaded Wichita, if you want to see more of the features.  It also has a heat distribution plate that weighs around 40 lbs to even temperature across grill.   My friend has a less expensive smoker and the temp difference is around 75 degrees from side to side. The counter weight is great also. 

Hope this helps!!


----------

